# M&P compact .40



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

I found a used M&P compact .40 with 3 mags for $375. Do I go for it?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Out the door, maybe, if it's in real nice shape. Maybe:smt033


----------

